# Hoyt Banshee draw weight



## gatorindy (Nov 29, 2005)

I purchased a used Hoyt Banshee bow for my daughter. Unfortunately the draw weight turns out to be about 45 lbs. A little too much for my 10 year old daughter to pull. This was a bit of a surprise, since it was advertised as a 20 to 30 lb draw weight. I took it to One of the local stores to see if they could figure out what was wrong. The strings were the correct length. Any ideas what could be wrong?
Thanks
John


----------



## brokenarra (Sep 21, 2005)

I have an older banshee with wheels not cams that is 30-40# that i have loosened the limb bolts 8 turns and is now at 15#.
(I disassebled the bow to make sure there was enough bolt left in the riser first,15 turns in total)


----------



## gatorindy (Nov 29, 2005)

*I can get it down, but should it look like this?*

I've been to three different stores now. Two of the three said this is absoluty not safe, the third said it was not right, but could be used. Two of them checked the length of the stings and found them to be the same as what was stamped on the limbs. I'm just getting my kids off the couch and into a healthy hobby, I don't want to take any chances on getting anyone hurt. Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

The limb should set into the limb pocket all the way out to the limb bolt. This would not be safe IMHO


----------



## gatorindy (Nov 29, 2005)

*Found the answer*

I just got off the phone with HOYT. GREAT customer service!!! This is a Hoyt Target Banshee. It ships with two sets of cams. One set adjusts the draw length from (don't quote me on this) approx 17 - 20". The other set goes from 20" to 23". If you're on the 20" - 23" draw, you will in fact get a 45lb max draw weight. So the good news, the bow is ok and functioning as designed. The bad news I have to wait for the seller to ship the other set of cams before my daughter can go back to the range. Or I'll have to put this on the shelf and wait until she's ready for it.

It is kind of scary that one of the dealers I went to actually said it would be ok to shoot it like this. I wonder if I would have had a problem? Nothing but praises for the other two dealers. They couldn't figure out the problem, but warned me not to shoot it in this configuration. They both gave two reasons. The limbs were backed out way to far at 25 - 30 lbs, and if I put the limbs back in position, they would be drawing 45'lbs on limbs designed for 20 - 30 lbs. At least that's what the sticker said. The design of the bow does allow for 45 lbs draw weight. 

Thanks anyway!
Gator


----------

